# New Stuff on my Desk



## ReformedWretch (May 31, 2005)

FINALLY got an LCD. It's only 15 inches but it has a TV tuner built in so it's worth the smaller size in my opinion. The quality is top notch, plus with the component hook ups I have my PS2 hooked up to it as well!

Also as you can see the GIANT Batman figure is pretty sweet.


----------



## Average Joey (May 31, 2005)

You`re a bigger geek then I am!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 31, 2005)

HEY!


----------



## Reed (Jun 1, 2005)

I like the idea of the tuner built in -- is the local TV reception very good if you hook rabit ears up to it?

(this coming from the guy who recently admonished everyone to blow up their tvs...)

The only reason I ask is the one tv show we enjoy is reruns of the Lawrence Welk show on our local PBS (Pagan Broadcasting Station) station... and if I could get an lcd with a tv tuner I could get rid of our old TV...

Tanks,
Reed


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 1, 2005)

Never tried Rabbit ears!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 1, 2005)

Moving to computers


----------

